# Babywearing Resource Thread



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

Hi! This is a resource thread intended to be a compilation of helpful MDC discussions, _Mothering_ articles and member-recommended general-information sites (non-commercial please). Please PM me or the forum's moderator to nominate a helpful thread or website for inclusion. Thanks!

*Mothering's Babywearing Special Report*

Safe Babywearing: _Mothering_ Podcast

BABYWEARING ABBREVIATIONS

BABYWEARING OPTIONS

MDC's ILLUSTRATED GUIDE TO BABYWEARING

*Mothering Magazine Articles*
Babywearing

*MDC Helpful Threads*
Recommendations

Best carrier for errands

*Helpful Informational Sites*
Babywearing International
Babywearing Safety

Please PM the forum's moderator with nominations of helpful links, thanks!


----------

